# Help. Air Compressor Oil Leak!



## Ventura Guy

Bought a refirbished air compressor at Harbor Freight. Thought I got a good deal at their parking lot Sunday for $50. It is the 2.5hp 21 gal 125psi. It looked brand new and had no oil. Filled it with oil, ran it to test and thought all was good.

Went to the garage this morning and there is a puddle of oil. Leak is coming from the seam for oil tank cover (picture attached). I removed the cover was a rubber gasket that doens't seem to quite stay put when reinstalling the cover. I thought I got it on right before I left it for the night but no luck.

Should I use some type of gasket glue/sealer instead or is there a method to use to make sure the gasket thats inlcuded stays in place? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Williamwaltz

Yes, you can use gasket glue....
but before that confirm that whether oil is leaking due to overflow or not...
If it was the matter then replace the gasket and make sure that you had tighten up the gasket correctly.

Also confirm that only additional amount of oil are being released... because oil leakage some times happen due to extra amount of oil in a tank.


All the best!!


----------



## airtoolguy

I think gasket glue will work just fine. Good luck


----------



## rayo1949

Harbor Freight type compressors are what we called throw aways. Sometime they are right for the job at hand. If you make your living with it then you need to buy good compressors. Quincy, IR, Champion etc. I don't sell them,so i am not pushing one on you. I have a little junk compressor in my garage to air up tires, they have their place. But there are tons of cheap junk small compressors, nobody should have high expectations of something they paid $199.00 But good luck,


----------



## Kararobert

You can use Scotch Clear Glue, I think it will work good


----------

